# Craftsman Pro Series 3-Stage Issue



## Gkins3 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a new Craftsman Pro Series Model 247.888740. On my first use yesterday, I picked up a small log in my neighbors driveway and it tore 2 of the shear pins off; no problem with those, I took care of that.

When engaging the auger, there is a metal banging sound coming from behind the augers. Upon inspection, it appears to me that the shaft behind the augers is loose (I can slide it back and forth slightly, enough to feel the washer on the back side). Any ideas or help on tightening this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As fast as that impeller shaft spins it's hard to think of it making a "banging" noise. I think of banging as a distinct hit, metal to metal but the third stage auger, impeller and drive pulley on the other side all are attached to that shaft and all spin so fast if they were hitting it would be more like a scraping sound (to me).

Not to fix it but can you wrap some string or a tie wrap in the space at that washer to see if it's the play in the shaft shifting forward and backward causing your noise ??

Any chance you can post a video of the noise ??


----------



## Gkins3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Any chance you can post a video of the noise ??


Great idea. Here you go.






I should also note that there are no scrap marks anywhere on the new black and yellow paint which would make bent sheet metal or something stand out.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

can you get a good view of the big auger/impeller pulley by just removing the belt cover ? since there are no marks around the impellers , the noise could be coming from behind. you may even have to split the bucket from the tractor to have a good look.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd pull the shear pinns from the third stage so they spin freely and spin each by hand and see if you hear anything. Then try it with the pins out running and see if the noise is different.

Process of elimination.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would take it to sears and have them fix it and I would not tell them that you hit some. Then next year sell it and buy a toro or ariens


----------



## Gkins3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd pull the shear pinns from the third stage so they spin freely and spin each by hand and see if you hear anything. Then try it with the pins out running and see if the noise is different.
> 
> Process of elimination.


Same exact sound with the 3rd stage pins in and out. The more I looked at it, I think the play in the shaft behind the 3rd stage is normal. I have an email out waiting to hear back if a brand new model has the same play. 



69ariens said:


> I would take it to sears and have them fix it and I would not tell them that you hit some. Then next year sell it and buy a toro or ariens


I love it when threads make that sharp turn from helpful to opinion, and what someone should have been bought in the first place. Thank you for your great insight!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you sure there isn't a bent impeller fin in there somewhere ?? That noise to me is more a scraping noise but it's metal hitting metal and you can see the housing vibrating.

Did the log make it to the impeller or just jam the third stage auger ??


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Gkins3 said:


> Same exact sound with the 3rd stage pins in and out. The more I looked at it, I think the play in the shaft behind the 3rd stage is normal. I have an email out waiting to hear back if a brand new model has the same play.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when threads make that sharp turn from helpful to opinion, and what someone should have been bought in the first place. Thank you for your great insight!


No trouble, just don't want you to void the warranty.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> As fast as that impeller shaft spins it's hard to think of it making a "banging" noise. I think of banging as a distinct hit, metal to metal but the third stage auger, impeller and drive pulley on the other side all are attached to that shaft and all spin so fast if they were hitting it would be more like a scraping sound (to me).
> 
> Not to fix it but can you wrap some string or a tie wrap in the space at that washer to see if it's the play in the shaft shifting forward and backward causing your noise ??
> 
> Any chance you can post a video of the noise ??


Any possibility that a chunk of the wood is still in there someplace?


----------



## Gkins3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Are you sure there isn't a bent impeller fin in there somewhere ?? That noise to me is more a scraping noise but it's metal hitting metal and you can see the housing vibrating.
> 
> Did the log make it to the impeller or just jam the third stage auger ??


You were correct. I was able to take the chute off and the side cover near the 2nd stage, and there was a slight bend in one of the impeller fins; enough to cause that one fin to rub against the back of the housing. A quick pry bar and good to go.

Thanks again!


----------

